# Babies Due ... Hard Tummy??



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi All,

My kitty is due to have her babies any day now, but I have noticed today that her tummy keeps going really hard - and then back to normal again... Is this normal?? Does it mean that she may be going into labour soon?? I don't think she has lost the mucus plug at the moment nor is there any evidence that her waters have broken.

Thank you all  ..xx..


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely sounds like it'll be soon! Good luck


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

DiamondKitty said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My kitty is due to have her babies any day now, but I have noticed today that her tummy keeps going really hard - and then back to normal again... Is this normal?? Does it mean that she may be going into labour soon?? I don't think she has lost the mucus plug at the moment nor is there any evidence that her waters have broken.
> 
> Thank you all  ..xx..


When i was pregnant my tummy went hard when I was having a contraction so she might be in labour now!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG I think she might be going into labour!!! Eeeeeekkk!!! She keeps shuddering every now and again (a bit like when we get a cold shiver) she seems happy and is purring loads, but will do this shudder/strain thing every half hour or so. I still haven't seen any evidence of the plug or that her waters have broken... should I be worried that she is straining but not seen anything yet?? Is it something that is worth contacting the vet about or is it normal?? Can you tell this is my first time!!?? LOL

At the moment she keeps moving between the sofa and the floor and is not interested in her box! Should I just encourage her to get into it?

Thank you ..xx..


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

It definately sounds like she's about to pop, how long has she been straining for? I'd always ring the vets anyways just to let them know that its iminent so they can be prepared if they need to and they can always have a chat over the phone, its always kind of hard to know whats going on with out seeing but the vet can ask you some questions which may be easier to explain over the phone rather than typing.

Does she seem to be in pain or distress at all? Or just sort of randomly trying to get comfy/ going round in circles/stratching etc?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Udate please


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG I have 3 little babies atm with more on the way by the look of it!

Kitten 1 @ 5.25 weighs 102g

Kitten 2 @ 5.50 weighs 99g

Kitten 3 @ 8.15 weighs 96g

I am worried that they are a little small? What do u think? Also now I'm worrying how I am going to identify them to weigh them as they are all tabby by the look of it! I have got the whelping collars but don't wana intervene too much atm

..Xx..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont worry about the weights esp if she has more coming as long as they are crying and moving about, they will gain,

anymiore??:


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea 2 more!

Kitten 4 @ 8.35 weighs 100

Kitten 5 @ 8.45 weighs 80 (I'n a little worried about this one atm, will check him later after suckling)

I think I can still feel one more! Is there any way to tell if she's done? She had a little sleep with them and is now washing herself! 

..xx..


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats on 5, hope the littlest will be ok, make sure that one gets plenty and may need a bit of topping up.

How are they and mum doing? If she seems like she's done then its probably that she is, are you sure you can feel one more?


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh thank you! I've been running on adrenaline! I've been a nervous wreck! Lol I hope so too, little un has been feeding well, latched on straight away and hasn't moved! Is the front teats or back teats the best? I can't remember! Lol

I thought there might be more cos I could feel another hard lump in her belly but she's just washing herself and babies and sleeping at the moment.

Xx


----------



## Hollie-x (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations and well done to mummy kitty, sounds like you both did a fantastic job.
I remember when my smokey had kittens, it was the nicest thing ever. xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont worry about whats best, laeve the kittens to find they own fav teat, and just weigh them everyday, they will just go back to their fav if you move them so dont bother  

oh just read your other posts, how is the little 80g one doing? check his mouth aswell, dont rush in topping him up, he may have huge gain tom night, so let mum do her job!!  


erm...pics?!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Congratz! Sounds like you did a great job!  And yes, we would like some pictures, please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your kittens :thumbup1: 
Glad it all went well and that your little one gets plenty of milk overnight, They soon discover for themselves which are the best nipples - it's so funny to see them squabbling over them


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea the little one has been squabbling ... Its so funny, all you see are all these legs flying about! I've noticed already that they definitely have their favourite teats! Omg its such a magical experience, now I've calmed down I'm in complete awe just watching mum and babies... She's shattered now!

I am so glad it went smoothly, my biggest anxiety was that she would need to go to the vets! Thankfully all went well! Only problem was that she didn't like the place we had prepared for her and would feed the first 2... So let her downstairs and she carried them into her carry case and had the rest in there! I will try and change her to the birthing box as it is a little cramped lol  when will it be safe to move them??

I do think there is another baby in there but I'm not 100% sure, every now and again when I rub her tummy I do feel a little lump, I dunno if its in my head but I am sure its not always in the same place! If it is another baby when should I start worrying that she hasn't delivered??

Thank you all for your lovely kind and supportive words! I will be sure to post some pics in the morning its too dark for my camera.

..xx..


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the babies! Glad mum and her little ones are doing well, and that the teeniest one gets all the food he needs 

Waiting for som piccies!!!


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Congratualtions to you and mummy!!

Glad all babies are doing well!! Yeah..its so funny to see these little kitties squabbling over milk!! 

How is the little one this morning? Have you had a chance to weigh him/her?

Looking forward to seeing some pics of the little ones and mummy!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations. we need piccies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations. cant wait to see some pictures when they have all settled down._


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Awwwww, congrats to you and kitty mummy, cant believe you beat me XD. Soooo looking forward to mine now, she is a few days overdue so hopefully wont be long and if nothing is going on by Fri then i'm off to the vets just to check her over. Need pics please, cant wait to see them


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your well wishes!  And thank you all so much for your support and help last night! I really am ever so grateful! 

The little un (Kitten 5) is doing okay, weighed him again this morning and he has gained 9g, others have gained well, Kitten 1 - 22g increase, Kitten 2 -16g increase, Kitten 3 - 21g increase and Kitten 4 - 19g increase ~ and that's not even 24 hours yet! So I am hoping that is a good sign. There are 3 Silver Tabby's and 2 Silver Spottys ... have no idea what their sex is at the moment - mum has been really good and let me weigh and quickly check them over but don't wana stress her too much!

I managed to take a quick couple of snaps whilst she was relaxing and one of 3 of the babies whilst doing their weigh-in lol 



















I think I can feel another lump in her tummy, she hasn't been to the toilet yet so I dunno if its that or another baby :confused1: ... how long do you think I should leave it before contacting the vets?? ... I am still at it worrying!! lol :rolleyes5:

Will post more pics as and when I can 

..xx..



Louise Marsh said:


> Awwwww, congrats to you and kitty mummy, cant believe you beat me XD. Soooo looking forward to mine now, she is a few days overdue so hopefully wont be long and if nothing is going on by Fri then i'm off to the vets just to check her over. Need pics please, cant wait to see them


Oh thank you! I know, I was hoping that you would be first so I can get loads of advice from you!!  lol Then yesterday afternoon she just started out of no where, she was very quiet - it looked like she was shivering at first lol had a mini drama of her wanting to move them half way through labour - so the lovely spare room that I kitted out and kitten proofed has now been abandoned and they are now in the box in the living room! lol :rolleyes5: I am excited for you, they are amazing - but I gotta be really strict with myself to leave them alone cos you just wana touch them lol ... best of luck and keep me updated!  xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I want that chunky spotted one!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I want that chunky spotted one!


I know ... me too! I am hoping he is a boy - as I would _looove _a spotty boy, so I can have one of each!  lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Think there's going to be fights over the spotty one  He/she is gorgeous :001_wub: Mum is beautiful too :001_wub:
Does she seem distressed at all or is she settled with the kittens? She looks relaxed enough  If you are still concerned it would be worth ringing your vet. If she's happy I doubt that there are anymore babies but it's best to be sure as it is now a day since they were born.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Diamond kitty, what a beautiful looking mum she is. Kittens look absolutely gorgeous xxx

Well done mum and of course slave mum xxx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to put dibs on the chunky spotted one in that case, then nobody can fight me for him!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww they look so tiny and soooo cute, you must be over the moon with them .Well done, xxxxxx_


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea I am in complete awe of them, can't stop watching them  I can't wait until we can start to hold them properly  yaaay! lol


I have called the vets and they would like to see her just to make sure there isn't a baby left behind, so will be taking her in later this afternoon. I am sure I am freaking out about nothing, and the last thing I wanted to do was stress her out by taking her to the vets... but at least they can put my mind at rest I guess! They have also said to take the babies... now im freaking out about infection!! lol 

I always manage to find something to worry about :scared: :001_unsure: lol

Will keep you posted!! ..xx..


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Diamond kitty, what a beautiful looking mum she is. Kittens look absolutely gorgeous xxx
> 
> Well done mum and of course slave mum xxx


Aww why thank you! I do love her but I am biased :001_wub: lol I certainly did feel like a slave yesterday! lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Try not to panic or your girl will pick up on your stress. I'm sure she'll be fine and she'll be happier if she is with the kittens.
Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Try not to panic or your girl will pick up on your stress. I'm sure she'll be fine and she'll be happier if she is with the kittens.
> Good luck :thumbup1:


Oki doke i'll try! I am awful with doctors/hospitals ... was diagnosed with that silly white coat hypertension :scared: :blushing: ... I didn't realise that vets had the same effect until now!! :lol: :001_unsure: lol Will be taking the OH with me as he is too relaxed so hopefully she will be picking up on his vibes!! lol *fingers crossed*

..xx..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations to mummy 

They all look adorable :001_wub:


Good luck at the vets!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> Yea I am in complete awe of them, can't stop watching them  I can't wait until we can start to hold them properly  yaaay! lol
> 
> I have called the vets and they would like to see her just to make sure there isn't a baby left behind, so will be taking her in later this afternoon. I am sure I am freaking out about nothing, and the last thing I wanted to do was stress her out by taking her to the vets... but at least they can put my mind at rest I guess! They have also said to take the babies... now im freaking out about infection!! lol
> 
> ...


I had the same thing I *thought* felt something...was nothing at all  
might give her a shot of oxytocin to help pass anything, thats what they did with her 

nice gains to! I like the spotties!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck at the vet. 

And since everyone is fighting over the spotty one, I'll just take the others hee hee!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

We're back from the vets ... no more babies ... just a full bladder!!!!!! :rolleyes5:

I did tell them on the phone that she hadn't used the toilet yet - so had to pay an arm and a leg for them to do an ultrasound to say she needs a wee!!! :rolleyes5: Oh well, at least I can rest easy now knowing that she is okay 

You were right TaylorBaby :smilewinkgrin:

I was worried she would be a little traumatised but the whole thing but they are all curled up in be now  Going to do their 24 hour weigh in soon.

..xx..


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Diamond Kitty and mum, so glad all okay for you

remember looooooads of pics please! (make sure you post them in cat chat as I don't always come in this part of the forum)

xxxx


----------

